# Lyft cuts rates....20%



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Like I predicted last week Lyft would lower their rates to lower than uber's... sadly I was right..

It starts in DFW, Raleigh, Charlotte, Atlanta, Phoenix..more to be announced soon.. 

This should be a wakeup call that Lyft is no different from uber..




(This is a replacement thread..as the previous thread was shut down by the moderators..due to vulgar personal attacks made on me..by a Lyft driver)


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

In that case...



Raquel said:


> I have no ill will towards lyft.. the first mentor session went poorly which was obviously my fault..they offered me a do-over which I declined.. that's the end of it..
> 
> The only "problem" I have with Lyft is they allow older cars..and are not very thorough in verifying the cars. Like @ DjTim spoke on..
> 
> I don't like uber..but I've had some good experiences on uber.. like the big tip, the long rides..etc.. this is inspite of uber..


--
Good. I'm glad.

Don't understand why you would have a problem with them having older cars. Uber didn't start with the X service. They started with black, high end cars. Lyft started with regular cars, that were allowed to be ten years old. (perhaps more at the beginning). Then Uber came in. They were very inconsistent in the age and type of cars they allowed in. They "seem" to have stabilized, although there are plenty of horror stories about what is allowed, and what isn't. These seem to vary from region to region.

I don't like uber either. I "prefer" lyft. But I have had great rides and trips on both. Uber isn't unique in that. It's just luck "of the draw". In my city, i find that lyft customers are more laid back and a bit less entitled. Lyft customers expect a ride from A to B. Uber customers expect champagne service at water prices. But that's here.

In the end. These companies are the same. Pass all liability to the drivers and break your "unwritten" agreements with them. Abuse and use.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

Quick Addendum:

At least lyft has the mentor program. When mentors do their job properly and inspect the cars, the cruddy ones don't make it.

Uber otoh, does nothing of the sort in most markets.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Like I predicted last week Lyft would lower their rates to lower than uber's... sadly I was right..
> 
> It starts in DFW, Raleigh, Charlotte, Atlanta, Phoenix..more to be announced soon..
> 
> ...


Lyft can stick their cuddle mustache and their fuzzy image right in the horse's juicy ass with fistpump

Where is the source?


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

StephenJBlue said:


> In that case...
> 
> --
> Good. I'm glad.
> ...


Yes agree with you for the most part.. I've had a few rides as a PAX on Lyft cars..and they were older cars... which would not have been accepted on uber.. 2000 Chevy cavalier.. etc..

Uber has some pretentious clients mainly because they have a much larger clientele with uber black, uber plus, etc..

Lyft doesnt have an Uber black/plus/kings..etc.. which sucks because I'm in the process of getting my car approved for uber plus..

And of course these companies are the same.. they have no regard for laws and regulations..so obviously they aren't going to care about drivers either..


----------



## ShooUber (Sep 13, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Like I predicted last week Lyft would lower their rates to lower than uber's... sadly I was right..
> 
> It starts in DFW, Raleigh, Charlotte, Atlanta, Phoenix..more to be announced soon..
> 
> ...


@Raquel, I did start to read and tried to post a comment on you last thread. Just wanted to point to the fact that you have attached an old new article from April of last year (2014). Do you have a new article link with the the new Lyft cuts happening now? Btw I'm a Uber driver only, not Lyft, and not for long. Just want to stay up to date with all ride-share/TNC. Thanks.. I guess I should google it or if a Lyft driver here want to share that information, if any.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

StephenJBlue said:


> Quick Addendum:
> 
> At least lyft has the mentor program. When mentors do their job properly and inspect the cars, the cruddy ones don't make it.
> 
> Uber otoh, does nothing of the sort in most markets.


Like @DjTim alluded to in the other thread..the mentor is not a mechanic..and uber does require a full vehicle inspection..also lyft is not very efficient at keeping track of cars..as @DjTim said... a driver will change their car with no followup from lyft..


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Yes agree with you for the most part.. I've had a few rides as a PAX on Lyft cars..and they were older cars... which would not have been accepted on uber.. 2000 Chevy cavalier.. etc..
> 
> Uber has some pretentious clients mainly because they have a much larger clientele with uber black, uber plus, etc..
> 
> ...


I hope they approve it. Higher rate would be nice. My mistake was in not getting a larger vehicle so I could do XL. I'm working on correcting that.

I'm not very keen on the Black bit. But I don't know much about Plus. We don't have that here.

No regard? LOL no kidding. They have complete disdain for laws and regs. But that attitude only works for a while. Bureaucracies are slow to react and move, but when they do, they are juggernauts. My personal opinion is that the regulators are going to start being very harsh with both companies. It's already started in various cities/states/countries.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

ShooUber said:


> @Raquel, I dId start to read and tried to post a comment on you last thread. Just wanted to point to the fact that you have attached an old new article from April of last year (2014). Do you have a new article link with the the new Lyftcuts happening now? Btw I'm a Uber driver only, not Lyft, and not for long. Just want to stay up to date with all ride-share/TNC. Thanks.. I guess I should google it or if a Lyft driver here want to share that information, if any.


I posted that article as a response to the Lyft driver who attacked me that lyft is only doing that because they need more investor money..I showed him that lyft did it regardless of investor money...

As for the cuts they are reported from other threads here..


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Like @DjTim alluded to in the other thread..the mentor is not a mechanic..and uber does require a full vehicle inspection..also lyft is not very efficient at keeping track of cars..as @DjTim said... a driver will change their car with no followup from lyft..


Right. We aren't mechanics. But I do have common sense. Really easy to determine if a car is junk or not. Damage, clanks and clunks and other noises. Filth, smell, etc.

Uber does not require a full inspection in many markets, including mine. I agree with the "keeping track" bit. Way to easy to switch vehicles.


----------



## ShooUber (Sep 13, 2014)

Raquel said:


> I posted that article as a response to the Lyft driver who attacked me that lyft is only doing that because they need more investor money..I showed him that lyft did it regardless of investor money...
> 
> As for the cuts they are reported from other threads here..


Okay got it, just that thread started with your post. I guess like it was mentioned that some post were deleted from your last thread. Thanks!


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

StephenJBlue said:


> I hope they approve it. Higher rate would be nice. My mistake was in not getting a larger vehicle so I could do XL. I'm working on correcting that.
> 
> I'm not very keen on the Black bit. But I don't know much about Plus. We don't have that here.
> 
> No regard? LOL no kidding. They have complete disdain for laws and regs. But that attitude only works for a while. Bureaucracies are slow to react and move, but when they do, they are juggernauts. My personal opinion is that the regulators are going to start being very harsh with both companies. It's already started in various cities/states/countries.


Plus is actually pretty good. Good rates..

It seems that is why uber is scrambling to get as many new riders as possible with the lower rates to increase their valuation, before more cities/states start tightening the screws..


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Plus is actually pretty good. Good rates..
> 
> It seems that is why uber is scrambling to get as many new riders as possible with the lower rates to increase their valuation, before more cities/states start tightening the screws..


I think it's that, and their attempt to destroy lyft. I actually think that both of them are in for a lot of trouble. Regulators are going to really redefine their ability to operate as they do currently. I also think the "lawsuit" thing is going to hurt them. The claim of "we had a TOS" or "it's not our fault" doesn't hold water in court. You can't TOS away responsibility.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

StephenJBlue said:


> Right. We aren't mechanics. But I do have common sense. Really easy to determine if a car is junk or not. Damage, clanks and clunks and other noises. Filth, smell, etc.
> 
> Uber does not require a full inspection in many markets, including mine. I agree with the "keeping track" bit. Way to easy to switch vehicles.


Well of course..the old eye test.. but the eye test can't spot hidden defects like say .. failing break pads, etc..and because lyft doesnt keep track of drivers switching cars...I can't feel safe getting into a lyft car not even knowing if this car was even the one verified by the mentor, or not..etc..


----------



## NoPings (Dec 27, 2014)

The Lyft cuts are real.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

StephenJBlue said:


> Right. We aren't mechanics. But I do have common sense. Really easy to determine if a car is junk or not. Damage, clanks and clunks and other noises. Filth, smell, etc.
> 
> Uber does not require a full inspection in many markets, including mine. I agree with the "keeping track" bit. Way to easy to switch vehicles.


Well of course..the old eye test.. but the eye test can't spot hidden defects like say .. failing break pads, etc..and because lyft doesnt keep track of drivers switching cars...I can't feel safe getting into a lyft car not even knowing if this car was even the one verified by the mentor, or not..etc..


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Plus is actually pretty good. Good rates..
> 
> It seems that is why uber is scrambling to get as many new riders as possible with the lower rates to increase their valuation, before more cities/states start tightening the screws..


There is no demand for plus. Nobody orders it


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

puber said:


> There is no demand for plus. Nobody orders it


Actually it's demand is growing...


----------



## NoPings (Dec 27, 2014)

Plus is like UberXL, isn't it? If yes, I'd say oh yes there is demand for that. I see it surge most of the time here in DFW.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

NoPings said:


> Plus is like UberXL, isn't it? If yes, I'd say oh yes there is demand for that. I see it surge most of the time here in DFW.


No..Uber plus is like uber black..just allows some cars Uber black doesn't..

http://blog.uber.com/uberplusla


----------



## NoPings (Dec 27, 2014)

Raquel said:


> No..Uber plus is like uber black..just allows some cars Uber black doesn't..
> 
> http://blog.uber.com/uberplusla


Ohh. I see.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Well of course..the old eye test.. but the eye test can't spot hidden defects like say .. failing break pads, etc..and because lyft doesnt keep track of drivers switching cars...I can't feel safe getting into a lyft car not even knowing if this car was even the one verified by the mentor, or not..etc..


Right. You can't tell that stuff. But.. again uber doesn't do inspections or even requirement in many markets. At least lyft does that basic check.

Personally, I think that all these services, in every market, and when a car is changed or added.. a mechanics inspection should be required.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

StephenJBlue said:


> Right. You can't tell that stuff. But.. again uber doesn't do inspections or even requirement in many markets. At least lyft does that basic check.
> 
> Personally, I think that all these services, in every market, and when a car is changed or added.. a mechanics inspection should be required.


I completely agree.. I guess in the markets where Uber is not requiring the inspection ..it's a big liability especially in an accident that is the fault of a hidden mechanical flaw..

Imagine if a Uber car that didn't go through an inspection, was carrying PAXS and the brakes failed and the collide head on with a school bus..killing children..and the PAX...That would effectively be the end of uber right there..

Same can be said about Lyft not requiring mechanical inspections and not keeping track of vehicles.. imagine an accident..end of lyft..


----------



## Jaye15 (Jan 17, 2015)

Uber and LYFT are both in a race to the bottom.... I'm OUT! Not driving at those rates.!


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

Raquel said:


> I completely agree.. I guess in the markets where Uber is not requiring the inspection ..it's a big liability especially in an accident that is the fault of a hidden mechanical flaw..
> 
> Imagine if a Uber car that didn't go through an inspection, was carrying PAXS and the brakes failed and the collide head on with a school bus..killing children..and the PAX...That would effectively be the end of uber right there..
> 
> Same can be said about Lyft not requiring mechanical inspections and not keeping track of vehicles.. imagine an accident..end of lyft..


Both companies would be in deep kimchi in either situation. Of course they'd both claim it wasn't their responsibility and they hold no liability for the actions of the driver.

I honestly think that eventually, there will be massive lawsuit against one of them.. and it will damn near destroy them. Despite their valuations.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Actually it's demand is growing...


Keep dreaming


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

puber said:


> Keep dreaming


I hope it does. I went to the site and Plus has good rates (wish X still did).

Sadly my car wouldn't qualify since I have cloth and no leather. 2014 Camry. Shame.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

puber said:


> There is no demand for plus. Nobody orders it


With the new UberX rates in LA, the quality of UberX will go to shit, which will create demand for Plus.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

puber said:


> Keep dreaming


Uber plus surges more than x..on weekends.


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

Dallas is going to start requiring inspections come April. If these "temporary" rate cuts don't go away, I'm sure the only vehicles that will be inspected won't pass anyway.


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

http://www.dallasnews.com/news/tran...overning-uber-and-other-car-for-hire-apps.ece


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

NoPings said:


> The Lyft cuts are real.
> 
> View attachment 3964


But unlike Lyft/Uber, restaurants and retail stored don't lower the wages of their money earners by 20% when business is slow. Crappy analogy.


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

UberRey said:


> But unlike Lyft/Uber, restaurants and retail stored don't lower the wages of their money earners by 20% when business is slow. Crappy analogy.


Amen. I should go to Zenna's and demand 20% off since it's the slow season.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

$


DFWFusion said:


> Amen. I should go to Zenna's and demand 20% off since it's the slow season.


$16 lap dances for all!


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

UberRey said:


> But unlike Lyft/Uber, restaurants and retail stored don't lower the wages of their money earners by 20% when business is slow. Crappy analogy.


More like 40 to 50%.

Wages are more in line with a driver's profit than they are with a driver's revenue.

When revenue drops 20% and costs are static, profit drops even faster.


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> More like 40 to 50%.
> 
> Wages are more in line with a driver's profit than they are with a driver's revenue.
> 
> When revenue drops 20% and costs are static, profit drops even faster.


Actually when profits are low, there's a hiring freeze and lay offs. Not so in Uberlyftland.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Like @DjTim alluded to in the other thread..the mentor is not a mechanic..and uber does require a full vehicle inspection..also lyft is not very efficient at keeping track of cars..as @DjTim said... a driver will change their car with no followup from lyft..


I liked you comment, but it should be said that Uber only forces inspections in some markets. I was not required by Uber to do a vehicle inspection when I signed up in October, but I will need to comply with an inspection - I just haven't been informed of the date. The only reason I know that I need an inspection is it showed up in my Uber dashboard in the last week.

I am not sure if the vehicle inspection is required by Chicago - I haven't done the research yet. If it's required by Chicago - Lyft will hopefully follow suite. If inspections are required in Chicago - then Uber will require that inspection before allowing the vehicle to drive.

I guess in the same breath - anyone really in any city can drive any car until they are caught. The only time they would be suspended on any platform is if the rider informs the rideshare company "Hey - driver xxx showed up in a different car then I was shown in my app". I could even go as far as to purchase say a 2005 Ford Fusion - same color, and show up to a rider, and unless they really know the vehicle style difference, They really wouldn't know that I registered a 2011 Ford Fusion.

There are always "Ways" around a system. When there's a will, there's a way right?


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Well of course..the old eye test.. but the eye test can't spot hidden defects like say .. failing break pads, etc..and because lyft doesnt keep track of drivers switching cars...I can't feel safe getting into a lyft car not even knowing if this car was even the one verified by the mentor, or not..etc..


Funny you mention brake pads. The car I was originally verified to drive thru Lyft had some serious hidden problems that wouldn't have made it past the 19-point inspection that Uber requires. I used that car for one day, then went to get new brakes the next day. The entire brake system had failed and was braking on the front brakes only...rear had completely failed. I ended up selling that car to the mechanic (which he still drives).

The process of getting my other car verified through Lyft was much more involved, but still didn't require a mechanic taking a look at it. What I would like to see Lyft do is require the 19-point inspection ($20) *AND *the mentor ride. I think the mentor evaluating how you take directions and how you drive is a rather important aspect of the "job". And, unfortunately in your case, those who don't seem to drink the Lyft koolaid don't always get a green light. I signed up for Lyft about 5 weeks before Uber, so I didn't have any anti-pax baggage to bring with me. Being a chameleon, I still would've told them what they want to hear and later made my decision on whether I want to carry on. But that's a personal decision, which I don't fault you at all for being who you are.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

StephenJBlue said:


> I hope they approve it. Higher rate would be nice. My mistake was in not getting a larger vehicle so I could do XL. I'm working on correcting that.


Plus only makes the numbers worse with Lyft because you are forced to do low end fares with a higher run cost vehicle. Same problem with XL in some markets.

No way to opt out of the low end std./x fares. Makes the numbers impossible. Great for pax though and that's why both company's shaft XL/Plus drivers even moreso. Well, some of them anyway. With Uber I can't afford to turn on the app as every fare is now a guaranteed money loss. Lyft won't be far behind, I'm sure.


----------



## PookaC (Jan 12, 2015)

Just checked the Lyft Charlotte site... Rates are still $1.10 a mile... i think they may have been higher last week... But.. Uber rates are $.75... so still not as bad


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

PookaC said:


> Just checked the Lyft Charlotte site... Rates are still $1.10 a mile... i think they may have been higher last week... But.. Uber rates are $.75... so still not as bad


I think all the new rates are going into effect tomorrow, the 20th. The Albuquerque website still has the old rates. I'm sure it'll update tomorrow.


----------

